# Wats baket bol



## xXMyBunLutivickXx (Nov 17, 2014)

My dumpy says my broder can pway baket bol. He be a rat, dunno if dat helps. Oh an me new sister Maisy is wonderful l!


----------



## xXMyBunLutivickXx (Nov 17, 2014)

Here him doin it now


----------



## xXMyBunLutivickXx (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 17, 2014)

That's a talented rat, I admit. Trix is a fan.


----------



## xXMyBunLutivickXx (Nov 18, 2014)

Tank you! He takes after his big brother ;Lutivick


----------



## rabbits0733 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry to bother you guys, but I'm new to this forum and what is dumpy? I see a lot of people call someone tht so I was just wondering. 
Thanks!!
Love the fur and scale familey


----------



## rabbits0733 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ignore that I figured it out sorry!! 


Love the fur and scale family


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dumpy is what I call my father. It came from my father calling my brother Trigger "Lumpy", then he called dad "Daddy Dumpy", then shortened it to "Dumpy". I kinda liked it, so it stuck.


----------

